# Yukon riding pics



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A few pics from our season so far...

Springtime in the Yukon. The trails are already dry and dusty but there is still ice on the lakes:



My wife on her new pink polka-dot Yeti:



Dropping into a gnarly line on the appropriately-named Money Shot trail:



Living this far north means we ride under the midnight sun. This was taken after 10pm near the start of our ride.



Plenty of golden evening light for photos like this one:


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice! Great shots. What was the temp around 10pm when you started the ride?


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Wonderful shots, thanks


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Bringing camera(s) and bags and bags of lenses


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Summer temps are normally 15 - 25 C. It's been super warm lately though.

Here are a couple from our ride tonight:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow! Whereabouts in the Yukon? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheDapperGent (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks awesome. a little rep coming your way for actually doing that gnarly descent! Money shot indeed!


----------



## Eerie (Jul 9, 2004)

anthony - I may have to make a work trip to Whitehorse sometime before Sept. If I do I'd love to join you guys for an evening ride.


----------



## FL_rider (Apr 10, 2011)

those are some awesome pics. looks like a good time


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

@L. Ron Hoover

Mostly around Whitehorse although one of those pics is in Carcross. 

@Eerie 

If you are coming this way email (or PM) me.


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

The joy comes through loud and clear!


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Pics! Is that the Snatchsquatch Yeti?


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

Love the photo with the dog. You can reach right into it.


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

ForrestJones said:


> Love the photo with the dog. You can reach right into it.


I didn't notice that, but it does look very 3 dimensional doesn't it?

C


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Please keep this thread rockin' with new pics, looks amazing up there


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

Curtis C -That is the Snatchsquatch - she's fantabulous for trails out here. 

This is a pic of Money Shot tonight.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful scenescape there...wow, wish I could rip a few trails up there.


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm headed to Carcross tomorrow for two days and then north to Whitehorse for more Yukon goodness!!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Mountain Hero*

Thanks everyone for the compliments!

Did one of our local epics toay, the Mountain Hero trail in Carcross. For a change I got more than 1-2 decent pics. (All these are on Flickr if you want bigger.)


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks so much, keep them coming


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, fantastic shots! Looking forward to more.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Superior!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

That is picture of day quality right there!! That is worth printing, framing, and on the wall!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Be there soon! 

More pics to come!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

Epic, Unique, Exotic--Wonderful! Thanks for showing us something most of us would never see otherwise!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Flowy fast one hour loop out of the doorstep of Boréale. Whitehorse Yukon


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

I love that clip, such great trails! Perfect flow, awesome location... wow.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so jealous...I need a full suspension and nice trails..Ohio trails are rough, rocky and rooty, steep hills and no flowingness..


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Money Shots from yesterdays ride - 40km 1200m climbing


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome pics Lee! Super stoked to get out riding with you and Sharon. 

(For those who are curious, I'm the big guy in the blue shirt)


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

i've always wanted to go to the yukon...wow that is freakin awesome, nice video too


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

gorgeous pics of beautiful landscapes. I've run out of reps !


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode carcross on tuesday, 30km, 1400 m climbing!

Pics coming soon!

Whitehorse - Mountain Hero at EveryTrail




EveryTrail - Find hiking trails in California and beyond


----------



## cartterb (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful. I wanna go!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mountain Hero - one of those select few places in the world you must ride before you die

Montana Mtn - 2000m - taken from 600m elevation 50kms away in Whitehorse in the Yukon










Taken from the approach as we near Carcross - a town SW of Whitehorse - a 45 minute drive on the Alaska Hwy










Guided by Boreale MTB based out of Whitehorse - www.borealebiking.com




























Climb that goes up seemingly forever to the end of the first stage of the climb @ 1600m


















Descend 200m past old mining artifacts










Another 300m of climbing towards the singletrack



















More mining artificacts - at close to 1650m close to the top of the climb










The peloton










FINALLY










First a beer break









We go down





































Bit of a break to admire from where we came










Thanks to the Carcross - Tagish First Nations for the trail work and the generous hospitality!!










and do not hesitate to get ice-cream from the general store!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video for Moneyshot


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Gorgeous pictures. Thanks for posting!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Love the video! It looks so much flatter than it really is...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Love the video! It looks so much flatter than it really is...


Now everyone will want to ride it! Going to write up a superduper waiver for Boreale


----------



## sortie39 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some more misc grab bag pics

Mitch Chubey's hockey bags (pat pending) got our bikes there










Ipadding hammock girl



















Moonset over Whitehorse at midnight


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I love the pics and videos. I am super jealous!!!


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Love the video! It looks so much flatter than it really is...


I was struck by that as well. I rode Money Shot for the first time last week and was impressed with how that trail hits you right at the beginning and doesn't let up!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

AleutianMTB said:


> I was struck by that as well. I rode Money Shot for the first time last week and was impressed with how that trail hits you right at the beginning and doesn't let up!


I think the riders just made it look easy!


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

Brodiegrrl said:


> I think the riders just made it look easy!


They looked way smoother than I do.


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

I made it up to Carcross and Whitehorse for some riding last week. Spent two days riding Montana Mountain and one day at Gray Mountain. I was riding solo so please forgive the lack of action pics in this post. Fortunately the weather was great and my GF was willing to shuttle me as needed. I was really impressed with the quality and diversity of trails in the Yukon as well as the great access. Certainly the best trails I am aware of in the north and as good or better than much of what I've ridden in the Rockies.

Some shots from Montana Mountain starting at Upper Telegraph and working my way down:





















A couple of shots from the Mountain Hero Route. I initially missed the single track descent and spent some time cruising around the top of Montana Mountain looking for the single track. Ran into a band of mountain goats, but did not get any shots.





No pics from the Whitehorse leg of the trip. Hoping to make it back up there next month!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice pics aleutian! Nice bike too!

There is a post that marks the trail and posts indicate where the trail is in the alpine, but it is pretty faint at the top. We lost it part way too and had to use the posts to find it again.


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

Brodiegrrl said:


> Nice pics aleutian! Nice bike too!
> 
> There is a post that marks the trail and posts indicate where the trail is in the alpine, but it is pretty faint at the top. We lost it part way too and had to use the posts to find it again.


Thanks! I ended up south of the singletrack, over by the old red truck. From there I looked back and could see a faint ribbon of singletrack that I had ridden past. Looks to be a fair amount of old mining trails available for riding up there in addition to Mt. Hero.

Forrest


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Whitehorse, Yukon riding with Boreale MTB - Easy Money to Yukon River

The first part of our ride on Moneyshot is vimeo.com/ 26406202. This second part is often done as a ride in itself and still involves 800m of climbing and will take 2- 3 hours. It hits the south Grey Mountain trails

Our route was Easy Money; Payback; SFD; Girlfriend; Juicy, Yukon River Trail, Rim Trail and ending back at the Riverdale subdivision


----------



## Nor-calnwb (May 18, 2011)

Sweet pics!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

@AleutianMTB Nice pics! We're always stoked to have Alaskans come over to ride, next time you come back e-mail me to see if we can hook up.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Lee's video is great, I think my favorite shot is the follow cam with my dog. That and somehow Rim Trail looks really scary...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I had to work pretty hard for that shot. First i had to get ahead of starbucks. Then I had to tag him a few times a few times with the wheel to train him to stay on the side of the camera. But we agree it was worth it

Next vid is out of sequence- will get to Mt Mac in a bit

40kms long, 1400m elevation gain ridden from Carcross in the N and traversing SSE to the shores of surrounding lakes; this monster of a ride spends 75% of its time in the alpine. Not only did Sylvain of Boreal Mountain Biking guide this ride, he also managed to arrange perfect weather. 30 degrees hot in the valley but a cool and breezy 20 to 25 degrees in the 1850m alpine ridges was then followed by a ripping killer 1200m downhill on singletrack.


----------



## sings33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome looking pics


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A few more randoms. First one is Brodiegrrl and my wife, Sierra. Then a couple pics of me riding out from an alpine trail we're building.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hey anthony - I'm pinching that first pic you took - awesome style






sorry dude i screwed up the footage where you ate it when i was following you

Hosted by Boreale Mountain Biking, we rode another local Whitehorse network of fast buff singletrack which wound through the local xc ski network of Mt Macintyre. More information at borealebiking.ca/


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude. That dog is CONDITIONED!!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Another killer video Lee. Too bad about my crash.

Here are few pics from Carcross yesterday: 

From Mountain Biking 2011


From Mountain Biking 2011


From Mountain Biking 2011


From Mountain Biking 2011


----------



## slam (Mar 5, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

Mt Mac - another great reason to head back to the Yukon! Didn't even know about those trails.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Part 2 of the Mountain Hero ride - a 1200m descent from alpine to a lake!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

AleutianMTB said:


> Mt Mac - another great reason to head back to the Yukon! Didn't even know about those trails.


Yeah, a whole other network of singletrack, a lot of it new the past few years. It's in the ski trail network and starts at the MTB skills park.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Our days are getting shorter again but we've still got some midnight sun left. Taken at 10:30 on a ride that finished at midnight with no lights.


From Mountain Biking 2011


----------



## DomWieden (May 19, 2011)

wow amazing pictures, thanks for the great impressions!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for sharing these fantastic shots of an amazing place, anthony. Wow.

There are many really, really good shots , but this one just makes me smile. Would you mind sending me a high quality copy for my desk top wallpaper?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Anthony, thanks for sharing so many pics. We had a great time with the good folks @ Boreale last August (thanks to you). It's so cool to see some of the places we rode, makes it seem more real, and less like a dream... 

Wish we'd had more than the day we did, I would have loved to stay in the yurts, and do that big ride outside of Carcross, looks SWEET!

Keep on sharing, I'm doing some majorly vicarious living through you right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## quattrojames (Jul 27, 2011)

Truly fantastic pics!

I'm so jealous of the countryside you guys have to ride in :thumbsup:


----------



## Climber Rob (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Fantastic pics and vids. Thank you for the stoke!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Two more videos - mostly POV - shot so that Borealebiking.ca has some video content to show what local trails look like.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

KRob said:


> Thanks for sharing these fantastic shots of an amazing place, anthony. Wow.
> 
> There are many really, really good shots , but this one just makes me smile. Would you mind sending me a high quality copy for my desk top wallpaper?


Thanks Rob!

I think you should be able to get the full size photo from this page, hopefully it works: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OeYUYldj_DdXW6gYVWxZuCUjWjSMPXPPmOpm9GSl7vE?feat=directlink


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the compliments... My awesome wife just bought me a new camera, so hopefuly I can raise my game a bit. Just got to figure out how to use it!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

LeeL said:


> Two more videos - mostly POV - shot so that Borealebiking.ca has some video content to show what local trails look like.


This is the best thread ever! I absolutely love the videos! I've got a quick question for you. I'm thinking about getting a GoPro and was just wondering, why do you post up on Vimeo and not Youtube?


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

If I could overdose from too much awesome, I'd be dead on my couch after reading this thread.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> This is the best thread ever! I absolutely love the videos! I've got a quick question for you. I'm thinking about getting a GoPro and was just wondering, why do you post up on Vimeo and not Youtube?


Youtube deletes the music track on copyright complaints whether or not the complaint is justified; Vimeo does not. Vimeo has slightly better quality


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Some pics from our ride yesterday... Did some exploring on old mining trails in the Wheaton River valley.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Maybe epic gets overused but I like to think that our ride on Sunday was an epic. 11 hours, 85-90 km, 1800 m of climbing, cold, wet, dozens of creek crossings, only one grizzly bear, and it ends with a two hour hike-a-bike.

I'll post some pics here, there are a few more in the album.

Climbing.... Most of it at the beginning of the ride.


From Cottonwood

Descending from the first alpine pass. We had to climb another one.


From Cottonwood

But then we head downhill... Notice the weather. This was a recurring theme.


From Cottonwood

My awesome wife. This weekend was our five-year anniversary.


From Cottonwood

Fall colors... Yes, it starts in the middle of August in the Yukon. Three weeks ago this would have been bright pink fireweed.


From Cottonwood

The cottonwood trees that give this trail it's name.


From Cottonwood

Crossing one of the last of many creeks, only to find...


From Cottonwood

...a six pack of Yukon Gold, stashed by our friend the day before with a helicopter drop. Tasted good after 8.5 hours of riding.


From Cottonwood

It's not over yet though... There's an almost two hour hike-a-bike between us and the finish.


From Cottonwood

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm so jealous...I need a full suspension and nice trails..Ohio trails are rough, rocky and rooty, steep hills and no flowingness..


I know what you mean(I'm from NY) Al the trails I do are deep in the woods...all you see is woods, slow and moving around trees. Always a damn fallen tree across it too.

I'm not complaining, we have some good rides, but I'd love to go on an epic ride like that....I mean miles across the prary type thing with nice flow....

The technical stuff gets old after a while....sometimes I just want to open it up a little.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> My awesome wife. This weekend was our five-year anniversary.
> 
> 
> From Cottonwood


Just had to say that it's nice to see a dude say this about his wife. Looks like you have something solid there....that's a great feeling man:thumbsup:

Only if all relationships could be this way.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, looks great


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Props to Sierra!!


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

It's easy to be an awesome wife when you have such an awesome husband.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Mountain Hero, redux*

We always try to get a ride on Mountain Hero in the fall for the colors. This year we had a group of 17 people(!), many people doing the ride for their first time including two groups of awesome Alaksans. We only had two flat tires and did the ride in a very respectable 5 hours considering how many people we had.

Some pics here, a few more in the album.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice shots on MH Anthony!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

...and here's a few more. Some berms: 




The Mrs. doing her best Micheal Jordan look.



No Yukon ride is complete without dogs...


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Fat bikes*

Spent a few hours getting our Pugsleys ready for the upcoming winter season. Afterwards we took them for a bit of a rip.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope people are still reading this thread!

Nothing from me lately, but here are a couple of killer videos from the past month or so, a little bit of the freeride and DJ scene in Whitehorse.

First one is Insomnia, a brand new trail:






Insomnia from NorthernZephyr on Vimeo.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/216634/l/

Grants house with Austin and Alex on pinkbike.com


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Hope people are still reading this thread!


With over page 5,000 views, I hope I'm not the only one still reading! 

Here's a quick question about the dogs... Is it generally safe to ride with dogs in your local trails? I would think there might be a fair population of bears around the trails?

And keep those great pics coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A typical Yukon bike ride has at least half as many dogs as riders. Often more like a 1:1 ratio. It's far from a dog's life for dogs up here. 

Next to carrying bear spray, a good dog is probably the biggest help for bear safety. My dog has warned me about bears (or chased them away) before I would know they are there. Also had a very tense standoff with an aggressive bear a month or so back, and he stood his ground between me and the bear.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great stuff. :thumbsup: Keep it coming.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

looks absolutely amazing up there. it really makes me want to head up there some day


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

Fantastic! I'm very jealous


----------



## 2MuchSole (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome Pics! Can't wait to get back to the States and ride again...Not a ton of scenery in Afghanistan!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Fall is fading, leaves are on the ground and the snow is creeping down the mountains. We're getting in every last ride we can, hopefully another 2-3 weeks before it's snow bike time.

Got out for a rip today with the Mrs. on our singlespeeds.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Such a pimp bike


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

My first-ever video, a self-edited one while out for a rip with the dog:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work. A tired dog is a happy dog!! So cool to see some of that stuff and say, hey, I rode that! 

Still can't believe you have folks who's job it is, to build those amazing trails for you guys. Here in upstate NY, Monroe County? The legislature not only doesn't believe in trail building, but actually refuses bikes access to our lovely parks.

Smile, you guys got it good! :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice work. A tired dog is a happy dog!! So cool to see some of that stuff and say, hey, I rode that!
> 
> Still can't believe you have folks who's job it is, to build those amazing trails for you guys. Here in upstate NY, Monroe County? The legislature not only doesn't believe in trail building, but actually refuses bikes access to our lovely parks.
> 
> Smile, you guys got it good! :thumbsup:


Thanks!

Support we get from the city is something I never take for granted. We have a strong volunteer trail building community as well, and the two work very well together.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's another new edit from these local guys who are just killing it:


----------

